# So many sexy ladies on here!



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just wanted to tell all you ladies on SAS that you are all so damn sexy! Do you know how hard it is for us guys on here to focus on dealing with SA when there are so many of you sexy little things to distract us? You are all hotties with naughty bodies and don't forget it!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lolllllll. I agree, but I'd say the distraction si good because it distracts us from our SA problems and puts us in a blissful state of mind. Better than thinking about whatever ails you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> lolllllll. I agree, but I'd say the distraction si good because it distracts us from our SA problems and puts us in a blissful state of mind. Better than thinking about whatever ails you.


They ease my sore eyes with their sexiness.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

There are some cuties for sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> There are some cuties for sure.


Sexy is the word we're using today, that "cute" crap is for amateurs.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

lol alright bigshot.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Calm your thirsty as$ down.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sexy is the word we're using today, that "cute" crap is for amateurs.


RAWR!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> Calm your thirsty as$ down.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Calm your thirsty as$ down.


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Calm your thirsty as$ down.


I'm thirsty for ***! You know you are too.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Thank you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

They need to post more pics of themselves from the rear imo.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Why thank you for noticing!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm flattered.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They need to post more pics of themselves from the rear imo.


that *** thread


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They need to post more pics of themselves from the rear imo.


Dream on QuietGuy!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeezus92 said:


> that *** thread


Yes!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> Why thank you for noticing!


How could I not? I just can't keep quiet about it anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> I'm flattered.


Show off your lady lumps, no?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Show off your lady lumps, no?


My lovely lady lumps.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

one can hope cant he?

my doesnt make sense anymore post was deleted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> My lovely lady lumps.


Show them!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

****.

I feared the day that someone would see one of my deleted posts. Oh well.

This is probably because I'm a pessimistic SOB, but I feel it's pointless to dwell on how beautiful some of of the girls on here are. Bleh, carry on.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Show them!












Something similar to that. I may post the real lady lumps later, but I'd need a few drinks in me.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm waiting for Millennium to come on here and say "If any lumps are shown, this thread will be locked!"


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm waiting for Millennium to come on here and say "If any lumps are shown, this thread will be locked!"


lmao, that does sound like something he would say.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm waiting for Millennium to come on here and say "If any lumps are shown, this thread will be locked!"


:teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Well yeah. But i don't care.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Well yeah. But i don't care.


But they care about you, that's what makes ladies so awesome.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No they don't. Even if they do. I don't. I'm selfish.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeezus92 said:


> that *** thread


Pretty sure someone made one if I'm not mistaken, but was deleted shortly after.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No they don't. Even if they do. I don't. I'm selfish.


Don't be a selfish lover. If you want them to love you then you have to please them too.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Pretty sure someone made one if I'm not mistaken, but was deleted shortly after.


yep lemme just say lint :boogie


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Quiet Guy knows he's got that flypaper ****. All the girls come, and all the girls stick.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lyric said:


> Quiet Guy knows he's got that flypaper ****. All the girls come, and all the girls stick.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Quiet Guy knows he's got that flypaper ****. All the girls come, and all the girls stick.


:haha You win!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I just wanted to tell all you ladies on SAS that you are all so damn sexy! Do you know how hard it is for us guys on here to focus on dealing with SA when there are so many of you sexy little things to distract us? You are all hotties with naughty bodies and don't forget it!


And they are all out of reach. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> And they are all out of reach. :b


I don't know about that :wink


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Calm your thirsty as$ down.


:lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Look like some of the SAS guys are starting to get pretty horny


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love pretty girls.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I love pretty girls.


I make love to pretty girls.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Yawn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Show off your lady lumps, no?












Love to see the hawt guys too. 
Dem shy guys :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm waiting for Millennium to come on here and say "If any lumps are shown, this thread will be locked!"





InfiniteBlaze said:


> lmao, that does sound like something he would say.





Evo said:


> :teeth


OMG! You read my posts! :rofl


----------



## littler0se (Dec 12, 2012)

hahaha :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

littler0se said:


> hahaha :b


How many more threads with "sexy" in the title are you going to bump?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


He is my new crush!!! I like his hair  Please could you hang like that about 4 hours/day? :teeth


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Just yuck to sexy ladies uke Is this a porn site now?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Just yuck to sexy ladies uke Is this a porn site now?











:b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

HardRock said:


> :b


I know I am adorable cute :teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Rawr.

They need to stop loving so far away, lol.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Old thread. But I agree, I love sexy ladies.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yeahl said:


> lol


Thread resurrection its a miracle, Yes plenty of fine ladies here no doubt I'd be interested if I were a mere mortal :b but I've been alive for 400 years now so I be like ..meh :hide


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't even get him started on the men of this site.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't see any.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

thx

u're sexy 2


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I haven't see any.


shots fired


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My sexiness is overflowing, it cannot be tamed.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Perkins said:


> My sexiness is overflowing, it cannot be tamed.


Guess I didn't need to sleep tonight anyways.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Guess I didn't need to sleep tonight anyways.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Real classy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many hot babes have S.A.D.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I just wanted to tell all you ladies on SAS that you are all so damn sexy! Do you know how hard it is for us guys on here to focus on dealing with SA when there are so many of you sexy little things to distract us? You are all hotties with naughty bodies and don't forget it!


Yeah lol, no they come here for us, they know what they are coming here for ahahahhahah.


----------

